# Bonefish Flys - Online resources



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a buddy in Denver that does a lot of stream fishing. He's a big tyer and is going on his first bone fish trip this Summer. He's looking for some bonefish patterns he can tie in advance. 

Does anyone have any on-line resources for good bonefish patterns?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonefish flies are very "area specific." What works in Islamarado will not work in Belize or Andros, etc. He needs to call the place where he is going to fish, and find out the "hot flies" for that area. Then I'm sure he can do a "google" to find the patterns and how to tie them.

THE JAMMER


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Dick Browns Book "Bonefish Flies" is the most comprehensive work available. It is broken down by region, prey species, sink rate and tyers. 

Lefty Kreh has some good advice in his "Saltwater Flies" Book the gist of which is that six or so patterns will work almost anywhere if tied in the right sizes and sink rates. To this I would add any local specialties or recomendations of the guide or lodge.

One trip I tied one of each of the Dick Brown recommended flies plus a bunch of others, maybe 500 total. I ended up only using three patterns on that trip. That was in San Pedro. Another trip I wished I had more poppers of all things. Got a surface bite and lost the three little East cut mini poppers I had with me after numerious bones.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.stripstrikecharters.com/Fly_Tying.htm#abom

The two most universal bonefish patterns are the crazy charlie and the gotcha. In sizes 2,4.6 and colors of tan, white and pink. There are a million bonefish patterns, but those two work just about everywhere (like a gold spoon does for redfish....) Larger sizes for the Keys and Bahamas, small sizes for Belize.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

flatscat1 said:


> http://www.stripstrikecharters.com/Fly_Tying.htm#abom
> 
> The two most universal bonefish patterns are the crazy charlie and the gotcha. In sizes 2,4.6 and colors of tan, white and pink. There are a million bonefish patterns, but those two work just about everywhere (like a gold spoon does for redfish....) Larger sizes for the Keys and Bahamas, small sizes for Belize.


What he said.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks. I'll pass the advice along.


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> Bonefish flies are very "area specific." What works in Islamarado will not work in Belize or Andros, etc. He needs to call the place where he is going to fish, and find out the "hot flies" for that area. Then I'm sure he can do a "google" to find the patterns and how to tie them.
> 
> THE JAMMER


I agree with this and the link that was posted by flatscat1.

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is a source I used. Bought numerous Bonefish, Permit, Snook, and Tarpon flies all in the $1.50 to $1.75 range and it's a flat $1.50 shipping no matter if you buy 1 or 100. Nicely made IMO. http://stores.ebay.com/Millers-Place


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd add some tan/white and chartreuse/white clousers in size 4 and 2 to the list of "must have anywhere" bonefish flies.


----------

